# Noise gate for 6505?



## fruxelot (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello everybody!

im playing on a Peavey 6505 with a Orange 2x12" cabinet with a ibanez tubescreamer in front of it. And i get so much annoying fuzz and feedback in rehearsal so my queston is - what noise gates suits best for 6505?

Cheers.


----------



## Collapse (Feb 12, 2012)

ISP decimator, it works perfect with my 6505


----------



## Throat Hole (Feb 12, 2012)

Collapse said:


> ISP decimator, it works perfect with my 6505



this i use an ISP with numerous amps and it always does the job


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 12, 2012)

Collapse said:


> ISP decimator, it works perfect with my 6505



+1

and even with your guitar signal gated, if you dislike the hiss coming from your cab and decimator pro rack g will kill your feed back from your axe and hiss from your amp


----------



## theo (Feb 12, 2012)

I have an ISP pro rack G in front and in the loop of my 6505+ and it sounds like it's off when I'm not playing.


----------



## Double A (Feb 12, 2012)

I use a ISP Decimator in front and a G-string in the loop of my 6505+ and it is dead quiet.


----------



## GhostofInfamyGuitarist (Mar 5, 2012)

If you got the cash get the isp decimator g string ... got one a few months ago and it works like a charm ... if thats too expensive go with the regular isp decimator which works very well also.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Mar 5, 2012)

Double A said:


> I use a ISP Decimator in front and a G-string in the loop of my 6505+ and it is dead quiet.



you do know you can run the g string in front and in the loop at the same time right?


----------



## Tapew0rm (Mar 5, 2012)

Buy a cheap Boss NS2 and hook it up in the x config. Your amp will sound like its completely off when you aren't playing. Sounds like BS but its true. I used this setup for a long time until I bought my mesa with a shitty parallel loop.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ditto!

Can't go wrong with a g-string....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 5, 2012)

Or if you want something even cheaper, check out the MXR Noise Clamp. Its pretty much a simplified BOSS NS-2/Cheaper Decimator G String.


----------



## Mazzy (Mar 5, 2012)

I've used most of the popular noise suppressors out there, and so far, nothing has topped the ISP Decimator G-String, even including the rack version. The NS-2 is great with some amplifiers, with the 5150 series the Decimator seems to retain the original sound better, while the NS-2 slightly reduced some of the sizzle. You could always dial accordingly if you find any tonal loss yourself, but for me, I felt more comfortable with a more transparent suppressor. Of course, everyone has different preferences, so there's rarely a "best" solution when it comes to equipment.


----------



## avenger (Mar 5, 2012)

Decimator w/ my 5150.

/thread


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Mar 5, 2012)

or... DONT BUY ANYTHING AND RUN YOUR G STRING DECIMATOR IN FRONT AND IN THE LOOP AT THE SAMETIME


----------



## Double A (Mar 6, 2012)

It doesn't work that way.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 6, 2012)

Tapew0rm said:


> Buy a cheap Boss NS2 and hook it up in the x config. Your amp will sound like its completely off when you aren't playing.



2nd this - its dead quiet in this config. It does color the tone a bit set up this way (seems to add some high mids) but nothing i cant eq back to my liking. occasionally its even desirable.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 6, 2012)

What are the differences between the Regular Decimator and the Decimator G-string? Does the G-string do what the regular does and more? Because I'll need a good Noise Gate for the 5150III 50W that I'll be getting soon.

EDIT: Woah! No way I can afford the G-String! How good is the regular then?


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Mar 6, 2012)

Double A said:


> It doesn't work that way.



actually sir, that is EXACTLY how it works. Guitar--> guitar in guitar out --> front of amp fx send --> deci in fx return--> deci out.

I have been running the g string like that for a year now.




and yes the decimator is just the noise gate by itself, the gstring is the noise gat + the fx loop which enables you to run it in the loop of your amp as well as in front of the head.

in my experience, gstring run in front and in the loop = DEAD FUCKING SILENCE


----------



## purpledc (Mar 6, 2012)

I had a G string and hated it. I found it no better than a Rocktron hush which oddly enough the owner of ISP used to own Rocktron and invented the hush circuit as well. For my needs ive found the best gate to actually be the gate in the Line 6 M series pedals. I got an M5 for what you normally pay for a G string and I can use any other effect I choose in conjunction with the gate. I also run an M9 in the loop to cut hiss. 




FadexToxBlack81 said:


> actually sir, that is EXACTLY how it works. Guitar--> guitar in guitar out --> front of amp fx send --> deci in fx return--> deci out.
> 
> I have been running the g string like that for a year now.
> 
> ...



Actually what your doing was never intended for the pedal. A few people noticed that it worked well that way but some amps actually hate it and it works very very poorly. To effectively run both in front and behind properly it should have dual channels. The real purpose of the fx loop on the G string was track the signal of the guitar separate from other things in the signal chain that boost the signal. Users found that when they used things like a TS9 and would switch off the boost and go to their clean channel they found that the gate was no longer being triggered properly because turning off the boost weakened the signal to the gate. By putting the loop in the pedal you can run all your fx in the loop to eliminate the hum generated by effects and have the gate function properly no matter what fx you turn on or off. The way you are doing it works sometimes for some amps but its not recommended and improper. Most pro musicians actually run a G in front and then a standard decimator in the loop. Think about it. If you werent running any pedals at all would you plug your guitar into the effects loop return and then plug the effects out into the input of your amp? probably not but thats kinda what your doing by running a single channel effects pedal that way.


----------



## Double A (Mar 6, 2012)

FadexToxBlack81 said:


> actually sir, that is EXACTLY how it works. Guitar--> guitar in guitar out --> front of amp fx send --> deci in fx return--> deci out.
> 
> I have been running the g string like that for a year now.
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't. If you had bothered to look it up you would have found out that the guitar in/out only tracks the guitars signal but the gating itself is through the effects loop. It doesn't gate the signal from the guitar, at all.

I am glad it works for you the way you want it to but telling people it works like an NS-2 is extremely misleading.


----------



## SmileQemal (Mar 7, 2012)

I also have a 6505, I'm curious about the Rocktron Hush Super C, is it any good?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 7, 2012)

eye es pee


----------



## ang3 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tapew0rm said:


> Buy a cheap Boss NS2 and hook it up in the x config. Your amp will sound like its completely off when you aren't playing. Sounds like BS but its true. I used this setup for a long time until I bought my mesa with a shitty parallel loop.


thanks for this tip


----------



## Matx (Mar 8, 2012)

I never had a problem running my Boss NS2 with the tubescreamer in it's loop into the front of my 6505. With the 6505's pre in the loop, I found it kind of sucked a bit of tone, but with just the TS gated by the NS2, it was definitely quiet enough, and sounded perfect when you set it right.


----------



## Tyler777 (Mar 8, 2012)

I run an Alesis 3630 Compressor with one channel in front, and one channel in the back. It it honestly incredible. If you know how to work a compressor and a noise gate decently, you can really dial it in to give you long ring outs but nice djenty cuts at the same time. Also, it's dead silent.


----------



## chazisadad (Mar 8, 2012)

PRO RACK G nothing s better wih orange and 6505+ ! It is worth everypenny!! It doesnt effe t your one at all and its soooo choppy when u want it to be. The guy who designed all the rocktron hush noisegates went on to invent isp decimators. But the regular decimator clamps down on your signal like every other noisegate out the. THe pro rack g doesnt clamp down because its not a gate. It uses 3 technologies not used in any oher product out there. Its in its own class.


----------

